# 3930 serial number



## claude curlee (Aug 22, 2017)

Please help, were is the location of the serial number on a 3930 Ford/New Holland? I believe 
it was made in 1994. Any help will be appreciated. 
Thank you
Claude


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2017)

this link is to tractor data for your 3930 read down the left column and it will tell you the serial is on the upper right side of the transmission. also gives the info to tell what year it was made.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/9/4/5940-ford-3930.html


----------



## claude curlee (Aug 22, 2017)

Thank you for your help. Have a good day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2017)

You are most welcome.


----------

